# Bull Reds on Bonita chunks



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Caught 2 in the night surf using bonita chunks. A 1st for me. One measured 31" and the other 35". Is bonita a common bait for bull reds?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've caught bulls on some pretty crazy stuff, so I guess its not uncommon for them to eat anything sitting on the bottom. I once got pissed at a stupid lizardfish that kept fu**ing with my bait, so I caught him, chunked him into cubes and tossed it out. Caught a 34" bull red.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

caught a ton of bull reads on pogies chunks and live croakers on Monday out at the rigs off Ft Morgan


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Reds will eat damn near anything. Nice fish!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> I once got pissed at a stupid lizardfish that kept fu**ing with my bait, so I caught him, chunked him into cubes and tossed it out. Caught a 34" bull red.



:lol: thats awesome! i hate them things.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice catch!


----------



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok. Gotta question. How come it seams like the better surf fishing is down the p'cola way compared to the Panama City beach area


----------



## knoxclark3 (Mar 10, 2013)

PAWGhunter said:


> I've caught bulls on some pretty crazy stuff, so I guess its not uncommon for them to eat anything sitting on the bottom. I once got pissed at a stupid lizardfish that kept fu**ing with my bait, so I caught him, chunked him into cubes and tossed it out. Caught a 34" bull red.


Nice :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Georgia tater said:


> Ok. Gotta question. How come it seams like the better surf fishing is down the p'cola way compared to the Panama City beach area


I surf fish the other side of PCB. Tyndall, Mexico Beach, Port St Joe, Cape San Blas and have great luck. I fished west end of PCB once and caught nothing.


----------

